# Chat Protokolle bei  web.de



## toronto (6. September 2004)

Guten abend  allerseits
ich bin neu muss mich noch ´zurecht finden
hoffe das ich mit meiner frage hier richtig bin
ich benötige (wenn es sowas gibt) ein chatprotokol  von web.de aus einem chatcafe ich möchte mal was nachlesen
kann ich da selber was tun oder muss ich mich an web.de wenden?
für eure auskunft im voraus herzlichen dank
toronto


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. September 2004)

Selbst wenn web.de die Protokolle aufheben sollte, glaube ich aufgrund von Datenschutzaspekten kaum, dass sie sie dir zur Verfügung stellen werden.


----------

